# Staffy with dry skin?`



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

My little lexie has got patches of dry skin, and it's flaking like dandruff onto her coat. No particular reason for this; she's been going in lot of mud recently (partners back garden!) and rather than washing her in bath with dog shampoo I've been using just water, in hope it won't dry her skin out anymore.


Are there any lotions that I can put on; I'm hesitant to put any 'human' ones on, like baby oil, incase it damages her skin any further!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks all x


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

My Chihuahua Millie has this problem when she was very young. My vet recommended that we put a little fish oil on their food, it seems to have worked as millie doesn't have much dandruff at all now so it's worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Sarah has suggested fish oil - I was going to suggest that maybe her diet is contributery to the dry skin, What are you feeding her on?
regards
DT


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Just browsing Zooplus and saw this Great Deals on Hokamix Food Supplements at zooplus: Hokamix Skin & Shine

Have no idea if it works but it could be worth a try. I just bought plain vanilla Salmon oil.

I think DT may be on to something though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Also forgot to add - I have heard of several staffies that have skin problems. Sure it can be easily cured, until you can get some firm advice thought I would be inclined to stop washing him
Dt


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I try to keep 'washing' to a minimum, in fact I only do it when she is literally covered in mud!!!

Food - she eats Butchers dog food - 2 cans a day. And once a week I alternate with dry food - bakers complete meal, or IAMS. 

Her diet was something I'd not considered.....but your right, could be key thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,
Please don't take offence,but her diet isn't great.
Bakers is one of the worst foods available in my opinion.

I feed mine on Burns, twice a week they get sardines in oil,very rarely have any upset tums and there coats are lovely,it maybe worth considering swapping her food to Burns,JWB,Arden Grange etc.


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sardines in oil - as in just normal sardines down the can aisle? Will certainly give it a try!

Thanks


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Like sallyanne suggested, Bakers and Butchers (and even IAMS) are pretty poor choices of food, you should consider switching to one of the others she's mentioned. If you buy big bags (15kg) you can get them for hardly more than you're paying for a can of Butchers down the supermarket, perhaps even cheaper. (Definitely cheaper if you buy at shows.) It's so much better for your doggy  and if she doesn't like it completely dry you can always add some warm water and let it soak a bit.

As for sardines.. bones and all?


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

it is commen for staffies to have skin probs but if you feed the right diet they should fine. As SallyAnnesays bakers is awful food try her on burns, autuarky, james wellbeloved, wainwrights or arden grange, look for hypo-allergenic brands which dont have colours or additives and add in oily fish a few times a week.

after a few months her coat should be nice and shiny!


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm really thankful guys for your advice. Can you buy burns in supermarkets or do you have to go somewhere special for it (I note you've said at shows)?


I must say I am really shocked at the Bakers and Iams, etc, response - I had no idea, I really didn't. I just believed what they say on the adverts and thought I was doing the right thing!! Thank god I joined this forum!!

Many thanks x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

lexie2007 said:


> I'm really thankful guys for your advice. Can you buy burns in supermarkets or do you have to go somewhere special for it (I note you've said at shows)?
> 
> I must say I am really shocked at the Bakers and Iams, etc, response - I had no idea, I really didn't. I just believed what they say on the adverts and thought I was doing the right thing!! Thank god I joined this forum!!
> 
> Many thanks x


You can buy Burns from pet shops,or online here's a link Burns Pet Nutrition Ltd Adult Dogs (6 mths +)


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

lexie2007 said:


> I'm really thankful guys for your advice. Can you buy burns in supermarkets or do you have to go somewhere special for it (I note you've said at shows)?
> 
> I must say I am really shocked at the Bakers and Iams, etc, response - I had no idea, I really didn't. I just believed what they say on the adverts and thought I was doing the right thing!! Thank god I joined this forum!!
> 
> Many thanks x


I used to be suckered by the adverts too, I believe they must spend more on the bright colourful packaging with it's photos of whole pieces of meat etc than they do on the food


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

Sarahnya said:


> I used to be suckered by the adverts too, I believe they must spend more on the bright colourful packaging with it's photos of whole pieces of meat etc than they do on the food


thats thier hole point, they do it to be apealing to the owners, dogs dont care about lovely colours!! they make me mad!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Vets here suggest a suppliment of Olive oil once a fortnight - Really does work!!


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm booking her in to the vets; her skin isnt improving. It's peeling off in blisters. Poor little baby!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would go with the diet advice purely because diet is one of the main reasons for skin problems coupled with the fact she is on poor diet, ime not getting at you for this i fed rubbish for a long time thinking dog food was dog food, I started to feed burns 3 years ago and the difference is amazing, burns promote a natural diet full of natural ingredients, one of my dogs had eczema had prescription creams special shampoo from the vets nothing made much difference so asked for diet advice was adviced to feed burns within 2 weeks the eczema had gone. The overall condition of your dog will be for the better as well.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know how you get on and what the vet has said.

Also I thought you could try this for when you do need to bathe her

Groomers EPO Evening Primrose Oil Skincare Grooming Shampoo

I use the basic one (the vet grade is for really dry skin), it has a nice fragrance and leaves their coats soft and shiney.


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, just for closure on post thought I'd update. Lexie had her vaccinations this morning at vet and he had a look at her skin (strangely it is just on the underside of her...?). He advised it is a form of hayfever in dogs and that it may get a little worse as the weather gets better.

He advised oily food, and I must say that since logging on her and those that advised oily food before, I did take your advice and her skin IS better than it was.

When she does need a wash, which I'm keeping to minimum, I'm using water. Although I am going to try the shampoo in the link above, looks good.

So, thanks to all who took the time to respond, you'd all been super help!! x


----------



## lozzabella (Jul 14, 2013)

iv got a 2 yr old beautiful staffy boy , we feed him only the best in food mostly kangaroo meat and meats including lots of yummy bones weekly,but lately weve noticed hes begun to have scab looking lumps in his ears and on his cheeks , hes had it before randomly and its gone away after a period of time im clueless as to what it could be know theres lots of skin conditions around for staffys but if you try to google it theres just way too many things and common disorders that arise ??? im lkeft clueless as to what it is help ??


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi i would get the vet to check it out.it sounds like it cant be food/allergy related.perhaps infection of some sort.all the best with your lovely boy.


----------

